# M5/A38 Peak traffic



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2006)

I've finally got a job in Bristol! So now I'm just looking for somewhere to live and we've found a lovely place near Thornbury, north of Briz.

Thing is, I'll be working in the city centre - looks to be about 35-40 minutes drive which is no massive deal, but whats the traffic like at peak times (7-8am, 4-5pm)? Am I looking at over an hours travel each way?

Any help would be most appreciated 

Cheers!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 25, 2006)

What's the distance between Thornbury and Bristol city centre?  -About 12 miles?  

I must first stress that I don't actually drive in Bristol (-I cycle), but the city does suffer from fairly bad traffic congestion (-part of the reason I do cycle!).

I might well be wrong, but I reckon 35-40 minutes could be a bit optimistic.

Hopefully somebody who actually drives in Bristol will come along soon and give you a more informed estimate though.  

_(Btw, maybe I'm being a bit premature, but... welcome to Bristol!   )_


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 25, 2006)

I reckon you're looking at well over an hour each way during the rush hours.   It used to take me that long to and from UWE (a good deal closer to central Bristol than Thornbury is) ten years ago. Depending where you'll be working, you might want to look into park and ride schemes, or the local train network (such as it is).

Welcome to Bristol.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 26, 2006)

Cheers for the replies (and the welcomes!) - still no idea though....I'm going to view a house on Saturday and try the jouney then (not ideal as not exactly Monday morning rush hour) if its over an hours travel I'll have to blank it but if anyones got any other input it'd be most welcome


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2006)

From what I've heard from other people who commute into Bristol, driving is pretty horrible. Unless you're coming down the M32 straight into the center, you're looking at congestion all over the place. If I were you, I'd look for somewhere on the railway lines.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 26, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Any help would be most appreciated
> 
> Cheers!




I don't know about help. I travel to several events which means going past/around Bristol and the M5/M4 and it seems to be lagged with traffic whatever time of day I am there.


----------



## Iam (Jan 26, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Thing is, I'll be working in the city centre - looks to be about 35-40 minutes drive which is no massive deal, but whats the traffic like at peak times (7-8am, 4-5pm)? Am I looking at over an hours travel each way?



Almost definitely.

It takes a mate of mine 75 mins to go from Clifton to Filton - about half as far as you.

You will find that _everyone_ (or so it will seem) will be travelling the same direction as you at the same time.

A38/Gloucester road up and around Aztec West roundabout at peak times can easily take half an hour alone to get past.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 26, 2006)

Shit   

Explains all the car sharing signs around the ring road I suppose....

Crispy - you mentioned the M32 isnt so bad? Well....

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?oi=eu_map&q=Thornbury&hl=en

A38 out of Thornbury - short little run on the M4 - straight down the M32 to the town centre, job done 



Ok....I know I'm dreaming...I'll have to give it a run on Saturday to see if its do able, here's hoping!

Cheers for the replies guys


----------



## zed66 (Jan 26, 2006)

Get a motorbike. Every ride to work becomes another final approach attack on the Death Star. Get to work with a huge grin after overtaking several hundred stationary cars! (Half an hour from Thornbury to centre of Bristol on a bike, in solid rush hour traffic, tops  )


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 26, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Crispy - you mentioned the M32 isnt so bad?


*Ahem*  

He's a good lad, Crispy, but you can tell he only visits Bristol these days, doesn't live here. The M32 is chocka every rush hour.

Seriously, do you _have_ to drive to work? As in, do you use your car for your job? Because if not, then I'd investigate trains and Park and Ride schemes - and if you do, I'd look into lift sharing a.s.a.p.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 26, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> *Ahem*
> 
> He's a good lad, Crispy, but you can tell he only visits Bristol these days, doesn't live here. The M32 is chocka every rush hour.
> 
> Seriously, do you _have_ to drive to work? As in, do you use your car for your job? Because if not, then I'd investigate trains and Park and Ride schemes - and if you do, I'd look into lift sharing a.s.a.p.



Ha! Cheers for that!

I've looked into buses and it looks like I can get a bus at 6.50 to get me to Bristol Town Centre for 7.50 in time to get to work by 8 

Or I'll get a motorbike! (What better excuse!)


----------



## Isambard (Jan 26, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I've looked into buses and it looks like I can get a bus at 6.50 to get me to Bristol Town Centre for 7.50 in time to get to work by 8



Welcome!   
You must be new in the area if you think anything First Bus says is reliable!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> *Ahem*
> 
> He's a good lad, Crispy, but you can tell he only visits Bristol these days, doesn't live here. The M32 is chocka every rush hour.



 - You're so right - only times I ever drive in Bristol these days are the odd weekends.

I do know enough that the buses are shit, and there aren't many bus lanes, so your journey will be just as long. Train it all the way if you can.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 26, 2006)

Ahhh....fook   

Nearest train station is Bristol   

Oh well, looks like I'll have to wipe the dust off the old teleporter...


----------



## Isambard (Jan 26, 2006)

Loads of train stations nearer you. Parkway for starters. Some have a pretty frequent service IIRC. Not sure of all the details as its the WRONG side of Bristol   but have a spy on Wessex Trains.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 26, 2006)

Wrong side of Bristol?! What? 

And I've just checked out Yate station - services every hour  Could be a winner!

Cheers


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Wrong side of Bristol?! What?



I suspect that Isambard is a native of "Sowfbrizzle" which is an entirely different place, with its own language, customs and traditional dress.


----------



## Iam (Jan 26, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Wrong side of Bristol?! What?
> 
> And I've just checked out Yate station - services every hour  Could be a winner!
> 
> Cheers



Yate's not really all that near Thornbury, though.

In the interests of this thread, I've just had a drive around Bristol, in a townly direction, and found the following:

Filton Ave: Roadworks
Glous Rd: Roadworks
M32: Roadworks, 50 limit
St. James Barton/centre: Redevelopments, roadworks, mass queues.

Quality.

Sorry, man.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 26, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I suspect that Isambard is a native of "Sowfbrizzle".



My home turf is even deeper than that. beyond Fizzerland, beyond Chew Valley Lake, beyond Weston-super-Mud , behind the cider curtain!    

Filton Abbey Wood seems to have a lot of trains from Temple Meads, maybe drive in far as there and then train?


----------



## Iam (Jan 26, 2006)

I work right by Abbeywood station. You've got AXA there, the MOD, two motorway exits within a few miles.

It's traffic central at peak times, I'm afraid. Parking might be awkward, too.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 26, 2006)

Car in and out every day would be a chore, not undooable but annoying sometimes.

As mentioned above i reccomend 2 powered wheels.  I suggest a scooter.  I recently went from a zzr1100 to a gilera 180 and I wouldnt go back.  It goes 90, 100mpg and traffic is fun.

I couldnt use public transport as I am a nurse and dont have the option of being late and hoping the buses are running right stresses me out too much.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice one for your helps peeps, looks like we might not even get the house anyway but at least I'm aware of the traffic situation now!

Might get meself a scootex, or a bike depending on how far out we end up, but good to know there are a few stations around as well.

Soaintsobaad


----------



## Iam (Jan 27, 2006)

There's two houses To Let in my street.

Not that you'd want to live there anyway, but it's a bit closer!


----------

